# Best Hockey player out of North Dakota?



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

What do you guys think... Is Danny Irmen the best or what? I mean everyone who has lived, born, or played here?


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

That kid can play, it is nice to see the guys making some noise down here in the citties. I can remember him always being around the rinks when I was growing up. If the NHL ever decides to play again he should make a nice living for himself


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Irmen and R. Potulny have really become the work horses for the gophs this year. (although in a drought lately) . The penalty shot Irmen had and made against Wisconsin is a highlight of the season. Man that was sweet!! Gophs have had good luck with ND players that's for sure.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Do the name Phillion, Panzer ring a bell? 
Sean Hoffman could be amoung that list but it's hockey not football...
"The one they call the Chief" hoooaooooooo!!!!!!
Who was the guy from Bismarck that played for the bulldogs?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Are you thinking of Mike Peluso?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Tom Phillion is a friend of mine. He was the best high school hockey player I have EVER seen. His only problem when it came to playing at UND was his lack of height. He is fast and strong, but a little short so the leverage factor was a key. Not only is he a great hockey player, but he is a better guy! :beer:


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Mav,
Sorry about Nick, was an awsome dog, we have a golden now and don't know what I am going to do when he leaves us. Your right, Panzer was so skilled with the puck, if you want bruisers how about Tim O'conell, Toby Schnieder......I have been playing again on Tuesday nights, good players, there is something about hockey that in my oppinon makes it the most fun to play. Mav, you and I had some good times playing the point at North for one Donny "too hottie" Smith. What I wouldn't give to Run the Nasel Chip into the boards one more time.
cheers 
Chief


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm actually a senior at north, and i play for SMITHERS. I'd have to agree that BOTH panzers were great skaters. Toby Schneider used to live next door to me while he played for the F-M Bears back in the day. He is a big mofo!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Fido Purpur without a doubt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Fido Purpur and John Noah. John Noah played for the United States Olympic team. You know who Fido Purpur is right? Tell me hockey buffs who are Fido's grandsons?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Come on you guys. Who are Fido's grandsons?


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

The panzers.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

WRONG!!!!!!!!!
Fido is a great uncle to Jay and Jeff Panzer.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Since they are summer fishing buddies and like the busch light I gotta go with the panzer boys.
However Jeff still hasn't gotten me a mounter pike yet, he!! he won't even let the things in his boat.
Can't wait until his return from Syracuse, cause that means summer fishing is right around the corner.

GO CRUNCH!

cootkiller


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Eddie Belfour :beer:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Matt, isn't Eddie from Carmon Manitoba?
Guys, excuse my ignorance, but who are some players currently playing or have previously playied in the NHL from nodak. There's gotta be a few.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Come on boys.

Do a search for Fido Purpur and you will find alot of material to prove he was and is the BEST from ND to date.

Great uncle to the Panzers not Grandfather.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

DCOYNUT said:


> What do you guys think... Is Danny Irmen the best or what? I mean everyone who has lived, born, or played here?


Eddie played for the Sioux so he is eligible under the question.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Watched the gophs this weekend (surprise) and they showed Irmen scoring against ND early this season. The funny part was as he glided on one knee towards the boards a Sioux fan in the background was giving him the finger. You had to see it to appreciate it but I laughed my a$$ off. :rollin: 
:beer:


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

OOOOOO....even played in ND: I am trying to think of the Walk of Fame at the Ralph: I think Eddie would have to take the cake...Who else was there???Hmmm, guess I'll do a little more research: I heard Mike Peluso on the radio a few weeks ago saying that (I believe) there are only 3 guys in the NHL right now from ND,and he actually even included Blake in the 3 even though he isn't from ND: (I am pretty sure that is the number)
Who is the best of all time? Good question!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Come on you guys. Who are Fido's grandsons?


I'll go with the Ulmer's for $200.00 Alex.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

The only ND player I can think (not) playing in the NHL is Jason Blake of Grand Forks, now with the Buffalo Sabres. Not sure of any other ND boys in the league.


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Blake played for Moorhead, in MN; Went to UND now lives in DL: A good player, but not a "great" IMHO however, I did some checking and can anyone name the ONLY UND player (past) who is still currently in the Guiness Book of World Records? Yup there is one! He is still there for a goal he scored! As far as "greats" go, he would have to be right up there! Anyone??? Anyone???


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Philion was a hell of a player. I played with him up until he was a sophomore when he left Crosby. During one of his seasons I was on the ice with him for his 100th and 200th goal! Talk about a great season!

Philion is also one of the greatest guys you'll ever meet.

The Panzer crew was excellent as well. Jeff's got quite the motor...

All three of these guys are avid outdoorsmen as well


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Just a shot in the dark here NSO, but didn't Eddy the Eagle score a goal from his goalie position back in the day? Is that it, is that it?


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Oooooh, Smalls.....I think you are on to something, but nope I just checked the record book and it aint in there: HOWEVER this guy is also from Canada, played for UND and was named NCAA Player of the year back in the late 70's. He is the only UND grad I could find that was in the Guiness Book: Don't know a whole lot about him really, When I saw the "greats" mentioned I figured he woudl have to be in them:
Any other guesses? I'll post tomorrow the name: 
Hmmm, no one else wants to do the research? :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

DCOYNUT said:


> What do you guys think... Is Danny Irmen the best or what? I mean everyone who has lived, born, or played here?


He grew up 2 doors down from me. Good player, great family.

I gotta go with Jones for Belfour. :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Doug Smail.
Quickest NHL Goal
The quickest goal scored in an NHL match from the opening whistle is five seconds, and is shared by Alexander Mogilny, Doug Smail, and Bryan John Trottier. Alexander Mogilny for the Buffalo Sabers v. Toronto Maple Leafs at Toronto on December 21, 1991. Doug Smail for the Winnipeg Jets v. St Louis Blues at Winnipeg on December 20, 1981. Bryan John Trottier for the New York Islanders v. Boston Bruins at Boston on March 22, 1984.


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

You got it! Good work, he was the first to hold the record, and it has been tied twice: Fastest goal from the opening face off: Looks like he has a pretty impressive record: To me this has to qualify him as one of the best to come out of ND: 
Goldy's pal, nice work! 
Who else is there out there?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Who else is there out there?


Greg Johnson and Brad Bombardir are both with the Nashville Predators.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

Commadore....i think his first name was mike. He played here at UND probably 4 or 5 years ago and is now with the New Jersey Devils. Tony Hrkich.....not sure how its spelled, was in the NHL but i'm not sure if he's still playing or what. And of course, Dean Blaise is now and Associate head coach with the Columbus Blue Jackets....even though i would have liked to see him stick around here(UND).


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

hey DCOYNUT, 
I forgot to mention in my post above that I work for/with Toby Schneider. He is a big guy, and i wouldn't want to meet him on the ice. He is also a really nice guy and easy to get along with.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Okay boys you guys are way too young to have any credibility :lol:

However since you expanded to include non ND UND players I will agree on Eddy Belfore as number 2. Fido is still number 1. John Marks would be a close call as second also. He spent 10 years as a defenseman with the Blackhawks. He is still in management I believe.

Fido played when the league was not as watered down as it is now. So did Marks. There are too many teams now to have the quality as then.

I have been going to UND hockey and watching NHL hockey since 1970. "Therefore I am right and your all wrong"  Don't I sound like weedhopper?????


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> I have been going to UND hockey and watching NHL hockey since 1970.


Yikes! :lol: Holy cats old timer, before helmets and goalie face masks?
:lol:

I'll watch some older hockey on ESPN classic once and a while from the 80's and the wide open skating amazes me. You don't realize how much the game has changed unless you look back now and then. Which team invented defense for everyone else to copy? :lol:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Skated with Jeff Panzer or should say tried to skate with him in high school. One hell of a hockey player and a good egg to BS with whether hunting or fishing. I hope to see him and maybe even fish with him at DL this summer. Gotta get ready for the Sioux games this weekend. :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Good series with Denver for you guys. The gophs are at Bucky. Both should be filled with some hittin'. 
:beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Goldy's Pal,

Yes I am old. Shucks I even have kids older than the average age on this site by far.

I too love watching old classic hockey, no helmets and the sticks were always on the ice. Fights were always face to face no jumping from behind.

I think I started watching hockey Bobby Ore's rockie year.

Can you or any on this thread name the Buffalo Sabers French Connection Line??? Without an internet search. I'll be standing by.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Couldn't without a search. I barely remember the "french connection" much less the names. My memo goes about as far back as 1980. When I was a rink rat back then I was the Northstars. Every player, number. I take that back, I was Bob Kurtz, along with Tom Reid. When the Stars left, they left a hole in me that the NHL can never fill again. That Al Secord from Chicago had me just about jumping through picture tube trying to strangle him. Jack Carlson got him once or twice.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:soapbox:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Bear with me. My spelling is terrible. My french is worse
Rene Roberts (Robear)
Gilbert (Gilbear) Perrault (Perrow)
and Rick Martian 
Boy were there 3 graceful, skillful players. What a line to watch.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Ok Zog, lets see what ya' got. 

Most penalty minutes by a NorthStar in a single game is 39 minutes vs. Boston, 2/26/81 held by who?

I remember listening to this game on the radio. I think there was 300+ penalty minutes.
:beer:


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

How about Willie Plett.................guy was an animal....born in S. Africa


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

You would think so chief, but nope not him. Plett was a good "police man" on the ice that's for sure.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

That would be Steve Payne--there were 406 penalty minutes (211 for the Stars and 195 for the Bruins). BTW, Secord still sucks.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Yep you got it. I didn't check, but does anyone know how long the game lasted? It was unreal. I'm not positive but didn't they start fighting before the game even started or was that one of the NorthStar/Blackhawk classics? Listening to the Bruin game I remember the penalties finally getting sorted out and when play started they would just go at it again. :lol:


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

I think Loos might be on the rise. He is big, puck smart and he can stickhandle in a phonebooth. He is from fargo, although he plays in MN.


----------



## Jody Carpenter (Oct 26, 2005)

Tom Phillion was awesome, i used to play goalie against him when i lived in Williston. I can't count the amount of times he made me look stupid. I think i still have a tan on the back of my neck from the red light going off....


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

I played with Tom Phillion and would say he is one of the best out ND 
in many years. If he was 5'10" or taller he would most likely still be playing. He was fast, strong (pound for pound the strongest guy I ever met), and had unbelievable hands and balance.

I played against Mike Peluso and he was freakishly fast with great hands. Grand Forks has put out many players that are and were excellent. Mike Hanson from Minot, graduated in 95 or so was unreal. He never met his potential (drafted as a junior in HS), but as far as HS players go he was also hard to beat. Bismarck had 2 stud defenseman, Mitch Vig (went on to play for UND), and Justin Theel (played college for Notre Dame I believe). They were big, fast and could really take over a game when needed. I hated playing against them in HS.

Hard to take the Panzer brothers out of the mix as well. Fast, nimble, good hands.

Oh, the memories flood back.

Go Minot High. Only team from the West region to ever win State Hockey.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

I forgot about the multi-athlete stud from Jamestown, Darin Earstad. I think he is the best all around athlete ND has ever had. He could kick and punt in the NFL (did in college for Nebraska in their good years), he plays for the Anaheim Angels, and could have went quite aways with hockey if there were 40 hrs in a day and 16 months in a year. The guy could fly and was a sniper when he had the puck. I thought he was an arrogant prick, but you cant knock talent he had.


----------

